# Limping when Ollie wakes up?



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Whenever Ollie wakes up from a nap, he will limp (his front left leg) for the first 5 minutes or so. After that, he is walking and jumping just fine. It's been going on for the past 2 months. I thought it's a bit odd, but he seems fine overall. Over the Memorial Day weekend, Ollie had a lot of playdates. He was limping in the afternoon. so, I brought him to the vet on Tues. The vet checked his neck, shoulder, elbows, toes, and paws. Nothing seems to bother him. Vet said Ollie might have sprained his elbow or simply a growing pain. Nevertheless, he prescribes anti-inflammatory med to Ollie for 5 days. He said no jumping, long walk and dog park for 2 weeks. If he is still limping after 2 weeks, he will then order x-ray. 

I have been keeping him home. But, he still runs around the house like a Tasmanian devil and jumps on and off sofa. Am I supposed to crate him the whole time? How to limit his activity?


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux had the very same symptoms and exact same prescription from vet. The anti-inflammatory seemed to do the trick. Once or twice since then (over a month or two) he has shown a teeny limp for a few seconds but seems to go back to normal. The main thing the vet said was to have them avoid jumping OFF of furniture. We would try to anticipate his actions and lift him down from the furniture. The best way to stop them from running around is a distraction. You could put a "safety-net" of bed pillows at the base of the sofa so when he jumps it is not such and impactful action. Good luck.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Have you had him checked for Lyme's? My Mom's dog and my sister's both had it and limping was one of the symptoms (really the only visible symptom)


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

No, Ollie is on Nexgard. So, I think he is protected from ticks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havanese said:


> No, Ollie is on Nexgard. So, I think he is protected from ticks.


None of the tick preventatives are 100%. I would definitely consider getting a Lyme titer.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*on preventative*



havanese said:


> No, Ollie is on Nexgard. So, I think he is protected from ticks.


So was my Mom's dog (well, on Advantix) and I think my sister's (though not 100% sure of that one) - like Karen said, none are 100% effective.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> So was my Mom's dog (well, on Advantix) and I think my sister's (though not 100% sure of that one) - like Karen said, none are 100% effective.


Yes, my dogs have Advantix II on them all through the tick season, and last year Kodi titered as "exposed" to Babesiosis (though he did not have titer high enough to warrant treating) and this year, though she had no symptoms, when we did our annual titers, Pixel had a Lyme titer high enough that she needed treatment. (a month on abx)


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Just a quick update on Ollie - 

After one week of the medication and restricted activities, I see no improvement whatsoever. So instead of waiting for more time to pass, I took Ollie back to the vet for some X-rays. My vet's initial diagnosis is a congenital defect on his left elbow. He has given us a few orthopedic surgeon referrals as he believes they could give us a definite answer and best treatment plan. Long story short, the orthopedic surgeon has confirmed Ollie has Angular Limb Deformity. :crying: We have now scheduled the surgery on next Wed. 

I am sad and nervous at the same time. I am also really worried about the post-op recovery period. Thank you Heather Glen for sharing Scout's experience. I just hope everything goes smoothly as plan...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry that Ollie needs surgery. I hope things go smoothly and that he has a quick recovery.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havanese said:


> Just a quick update on Ollie -
> 
> After one week of the medication and restricted activities, I see no improvement whatsoever. So instead of waiting for more time to pass, I took Ollie back to the vet for some X-rays. My vet's initial diagnosis is a congenital defect on his left elbow. He has given us a few orthopedic surgeon referrals as he believes they could give us a definite answer and best treatment plan. Long story short, the orthopedic surgeon has confirmed Ollie has Angular Limb Deformity. :crying: We have now scheduled the surgery on next Wed.
> 
> I am sad and nervous at the same time. I am also really worried about the post-op recovery period. Thank you Heather Glen for sharing Scout's experience. I just hope everything goes smoothly as plan...


I'm so sorry to hear this.  Poor little guy! But good that you are on top of it, and getting him treatment so young! Make sure you let your breeder know. This is something that they may want to keep in mind for future breeding decisions.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

havanese said:


> Just a quick update on Ollie -
> 
> After one week of the medication and restricted activities, I see no improvement whatsoever. So instead of waiting for more time to pass, I took Ollie back to the vet for some X-rays. My vet's initial diagnosis is a congenital defect on his left elbow. He has given us a few orthopedic surgeon referrals as he believes they could give us a definite answer and best treatment plan. Long story short, the orthopedic surgeon has confirmed Ollie has Angular Limb Deformity. :crying: We have now scheduled the surgery on next Wed.
> 
> I am sad and nervous at the same time. I am also really worried about the post-op recovery period. Thank you Heather Glen for sharing Scout's experience. I just hope everything goes smoothly as plan...


Hoping to get updates after Ollie's surgery. Scout is walking around like nothing happened, although we are still keeping him on a leash or in the crate for three more week. Ollie will get the best of care. My anxiety was relieved after surgery when I saw the exceptional care he was receiving. It's nice that they let you visit anytime. Sent you an email.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

So sorry that Ollie needs surgery. Praying all goes well. Kudos for being diligent!


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

A quick update - Surgery went very smoothly yesterday and he is now home! I have contacted my breeder and she has been amazingly supportive. I am so relieved the hard part is over and we are on the path to recovery!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad to hear the surgery went well. I wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

havanese said:


> A quick update - Surgery went very smoothly yesterday and he is now home! I have contacted my breeder and she has been amazingly supportive. I am so relieved the hard part is over and we are on the path to recovery!


Awesome! So glad to hear he's home and on the road to recovery!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Sounds like you picked a good and kind breeder. Bravo!


----------



## njsmommy (Apr 19, 2016)

So glad everything went well for your little guy! Wishing him a smooth road to recovery -- and kudos to you for staying on top of everything and being firm with your vet about following up with additional x-rays!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that to hear Ollie's surgery is over! I know surgery is always a stressful time. It's great that your breeder was very supportive too. Hoping Ollie makes a speedy recovery!!! 😊


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just catching up on forum news. Glad to hear you paid attention to your dog's behavior, that you sought help, that the surgery went well, and that Ollie is on the mend! We are thinking of you!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Oh poor Ollie, I'm slightly worried for my puppy Duke, the other day he jumped of the couch after just waking up and started limping from his front left leg. He sounds just like Ollie, he has no pain when we examine him... we move his joints and legs and rub all around and no sore spots or anything.... We have been going for more walks in the past week I'm hoping that it is just too much exercise. Once he is up and going the limp seems to go away more less. We don't crate Duke, when he has restricted access he goes in the Kitchen which is gated off. We are going to limit his exercise and ensure he is not jumping from the couch as much as we can  

If we don't notice improvement we will make a vet appointment in a week or so.  UGH I have been endless looking though threads but most are so old.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

From my experience it is a good idea to see an orthopedic specialist first. We're in the fifth week of recovery here. Scout was walking 10 mins three times a day. We had to decrease his activity to going out to the backyard only for one week. Poor Scout is getting very bored staying indoors! He has chewed through three leashes!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

We have made Duke an appointment for next week, it's awful to see him limp like that, this morning waking up you could tell he did not want to bear weight on it.. but then 20 mins later he was fine.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking of Ollie and Duke. Will continue to monitor this thread as well as the LIMP AND PAIN IN FRONT PAW thread. DuketheDog, maybe you should start a new thread about Duke's situation . . .


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

DuketheDog, if Duke only starts to limp after the couch jumping incident. Maybe he just has some minor joint pain due to the impact. When I first bought Ollie to the vet, he thought Ollie has injured himself from a jump or play at the park that I didn't notice. He prescribed 5 days of Rimadyl (anti-inflammatory) med to him with restricted activities (absolutely no jumping and running for 2 weeks. 10 mins walk 3 times a day in the yard or around the block. No dog park whatsoever.) We followed his direction exactly for one week without any improvement at all. That's when I bought him back for x-rays. See if you could restrict Duke's activities now. I know it's really tough!

Heather, I am too going bonkers staying indoor! I only take Ollie out to the yard for him to eliminate. Sometimes, he could hear other dogs outside on a walk. You could see he perks right up and wants to run through the fence! Of course, I have him on a very short leash where he couldn't go more than 5 steps away from me. He would just look at me and whimper... I feel so bad.... One week down, seven more weeks to go!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

He will be raring to go at the end of the seven weeks. I hope that your seven weeks fly by even as I hope that my seven weeks (i.e., summer vacation for a teacher) crawl by . . . Take care!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

havanese said:


> DuketheDog, if Duke only starts to limp after the couch jumping incident. Maybe he just has some minor joint pain due to the impact. When I first bought Ollie to the vet, he thought Ollie has injured himself from a jump or play at the park that I didn't notice. He prescribed 5 days of Rimadyl (anti-inflammatory) med to him with restricted activities (absolutely no jumping and running for 2 weeks. 10 mins walk 3 times a day in the yard or around the block. No dog park whatsoever.) We followed his direction exactly for one week without any improvement at all. That's when I bought him back for x-rays. See if you could restrict Duke's activities now. I know it's really tough!
> 
> Heather, I am too going bonkers staying indoor! I only take Ollie out to the yard for him to eliminate. Sometimes, he could hear other dogs outside on a walk. You could see he perks right up and wants to run through the fence! Of course, I have him on a very short leash where he couldn't go more than 5 steps away from me. He would just look at me and whimper... I feel so bad.... One week down, seven more weeks to go!!


I know just how your feeling!!! Poor Scout sits looking at us making whimper sounds and pawing the crate, coffee table or floor to get our attention. He's now getting a little tired of being restrained in the crate or leashed. Plus Truffles is running around which makes it difficult for Scout. Grateful this happened during my three week vacation so I could stay home and watch him. I stopped giving the Acepromazine to calm him because it was causing reverse sneezing? Two and half weeks more to go. Did Ollie go back for his first recheck this week?


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

This coming Wed is his first incision check. Hope all goes well! Thank goodness with the sedation med. Otherwise, he is hopping and jumping all around the house. We have to either pick him up in our arms or sit on the floor with him. I am glad that he is not uncomfortable with his injured leg. But at the same time, I want him to be mindful of his injured leg as well. Sigh....


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It sounds like Ollie is doing great! Our appt is on Sat., but trying to get one tomorrow morning. Maybe we will see you!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

How is Ollie?


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

This morning, we went back for our 16-weeks check-up with his surgeon and I am thrilled to report he gets a clean bill of health! He is allowed to go to dog park now!! I can't wait to bring him there this weekend!! Thank you all for your support and guidance for all these times. I hope it's smooth sailing from now on!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

havanese said:


> This morning, we went back for our 16-weeks check-up with his surgeon and I am thrilled to report he gets a clean bill of health! He is allowed to go to dog park now!! I can't wait to bring him there this weekend!! Thank you all for your support and guidance for all these times. I hope it's smooth sailing from now on!


Yay! These threads are scary to read sometimes but I love a happy ending. I hope he has a blast at the dog park! There is nothing like seeing your beloved Hav running around happy and pain free.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So happy to hear Ollie has made a complete recovery! 🎉🎉 Ollie must just be going crazy! Scout will have his last appointment on 🎃. Its been a challenge to keep him down. I've been looking forward to meeting you and Ollie. 😊


----------

